# Porsche 991.2 Carrera S - Ceramic Pro - detailR - Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

This beautiful gen. two 991 Carrera S came in for for some work recently.

The owner's main concern was the lack of protection on the car as well as the yellowing stone chip guard.

The order of the detail:

Full Auto Finesse safe wash and decontamination.
Enhancement Detail - single stage machine polish.
Ceramic Pro Light - 24 month coating.
SunTek Ultra PPF splash guards - being a SunTek factory trained applicator, these were done in house 

Onto the car.

A little dirty on arrival, nothing serious.

20180114_124405 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_124411 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_124440 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Wheels, tyres arches and those lovely red calipers cleaned first.

20180114_130135 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Snow foam pre-wash.

20180114_132401 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

After a 2 bucket method contact wash, it's onto decontamination.

Tar.

20180114_144928 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_144938 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Then iron fallout.

20180114_150902 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_150907 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_150916 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_151037 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The car is washed again, dried and taken inside for clay bar treatment.

20180114_154251 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_154502 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The factory stone chip guard was removed before machine polishing.

20180114_163001 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180114_162932 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

We'll come back to that later.

Onto machine polishing.
The was due to receive a single stage machine polish to remove swirls and a few minor marks along the way. A few deeper marks will remain.

20180115_111924 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_112228 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_122349 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_122821 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_094237 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_100153 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_095250 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_095658 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_100833 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

50/50 between panels. 
Hopefully you can see the difference on this light colour?

20180115_100853 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_101517 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_101808 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_112558 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_112707 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_113048 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_104057 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Edges first.

20180115_104513 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_104529 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_104841 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_163446 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_163446 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_163446 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_122349 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_094926 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_131615 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_132140 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_151243 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_151607 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_152445 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_152445 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_152703 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_152449 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_152710 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_155643 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_160010 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_162645 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180115_162950 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

A few stone chips were filled along the front bumper and wheel arch edges.

20180116_100227 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_100218 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_113251 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_113300 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Next was the application of the SunTek PPF splash guards.
I use SunTek Ultra - a 10 year manufacturer warrantied PPF.
the pieces are pre cut meaning no knives near the paint work 

20180116_101713 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_103952 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_113733 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The interior received a light freshen up.

20180116_162944 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The paintwork was coated with Ceramic Pro Light.
The wheels and calipers were treated with Auto Finesse Mint Rims.

20180116_160237 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

The finished results.

20180116_164810 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_164816 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_164822 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_164839 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_165026 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_165044 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_165119 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_165127 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_165135 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_165143 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_164416 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_164427 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20180116_164802 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Thanks for reading 
I know the polishing before and afters are hard to see on this colour, I'm not great at capturing the defects on lighter paints 

Richard.

20180116_164831 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What a beautiful motor, has come really well, one on my wish list


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Stunning car and very nice work !


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

gorgeous


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Lovely! Cracking car.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks guys 
It's a beautiful car. Sounded amazing too.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Fantastic car, great job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Beautiful work on a beautiful car. Is that stone chip gaurd that you have peeled away some sort of ppf?


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Boxer said:


> Beautiful work on a beautiful car. Is that stone chip gaurd that you have peeled away some sort of ppf?


Thank you 
Yeah, it's the original film. It's very thick and likes to go yellow over time. This one has just gone a bit prematurely.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Not sure if I'm drooling over your great work or the Car.!!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great work Richard - beautiful car :argie:

My Porsche has the OEM splash guards, and there is a very very slight ageing in the colour, but its not very noticeable as its over Meteor Grey.

Looks a fantastic improvement on the white though :thumb:

Nice little EK9 in the background too?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great improvement there :thumb:


----------

